# JD blowing deep snow



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's a couple of vids/pics from yesterday, blowing out a drainage ditch....JD 6125M and Pronovost 920TRC blower


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice! I'm envious, have to make do with a 2305 and blower. Ah well, maybe someday...


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Could have used that awesome blower here last Monday on a few drifts


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

That is just nuts man! I was stationed in Waterloo, Iowa for 3 years during my Marine Corps career, believe it or not, and ended up living in a tiny town outside Waterloo called Dunkerton. The farmers would get these blowers out and blow the drifts on that ended up on the road and it would shoot snow 100 years - I swear! That was so cool!

JD - where is that??


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello. I'm on the east coast of Canada, Prince Edward Island. We've had two blizzards in the last 10 days or so....160cm (5.2ft) since Jan 27.....hope it lets up soon.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

awesome, how does it blow mount the side like that? hydraulic blockoff and what is the purpose? How wide is it 96"? Seems like you're not moving very fast for that size machine, doesn't say much for me using a 66hp 2.4L 4024T engine deere 4720 compact lol, they make an entire kit with a 74" front blower for it but its like 10 grand.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Actually someone online said its more like $13,000 now, can save that lol.


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;1955796 said:


> awesome, how does it blow mount the side like that? hydraulic blockoff and what is the purpose? How wide is it 96"? Seems like you're not moving very fast for that size machine, doesn't say much for me using a 66hp 2.4L 4024T engine deere 4720 compact lol, they make an entire kit with a 74" front blower for it but its like 10 grand.


The drum rotates by a hydraulic motor, either left or right. Opening that side chute up gains 10-15 hp instead of putting snow out the top chute. It's great where you can use it in that application. The snow was sitting there all winter, so it was a little hard. The blower is 92" wide and 43" high....it takes a good bite!!!


----------

